# 1966 Raleigh Men's Sports All Chrome



## merkin_77 (May 24, 2022)

I've got what I think is a '66 (based on the 66 4 on the rear hub) Chrome Sports Men's bike. Bike is in easy-to-restore shape with the worst being a curb dent on the rear rim and a non-original (but Bianchi) saddle. Bike is in SW CT - would love to know roughly what it's worth and if anyone is interested.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 25, 2022)

The story is that these were made in the mid-1960s, and given to top Raleigh dealers in England and on the East Coast of the USA. Wider distribution may have taken place, with chrome bikes turning up in other countries. I have read they were not for sale, and were a dealer display item only, but I've also come across people who say that as the original owners they were able to buy the chrome bikes at dealers back in the 1960s as a special item. Perhaps some of the dealers felt that if the price was right, even the chrome bike on display was fair game for sale. If you can get a copy of Raleigh Past and Presence by Tony Hadland, it will have more explanation. The chrome bikes are uncommon and are a niche market unto themselves, though they do turn up every so often, and they do turn up for sale on the second hand market. They are more valuable than a standard Raleigh Sports. Premiums on top of being a chrome and uncommon item would be if you have a tall frame (23 inch frame), original bag/tools/accessories, original sales tag or paperwork. Issues with condition, replacement saddle, replacement tires/tubes, other replacement parts would deduct from value.


----------



## rstytnsp (May 25, 2022)

first one I've seen


----------



## loon36u (Oct 30, 2022)

I have a Rudge version of this bike
i have the history and original purchase receipts
in researching the chrome Rudge bikes, SirMike 1983 
is generally correct.


----------

